# Whining Noise Driving Me Nuts



## bones112 (Nov 1, 2015)

This is my first post and I am glad to be here. I have a 65 GTO with 400 tri power and I have a whine that is making me crazy. 

The funny thing is that it takes 15 minutes if driving for it to appear. Looks like the alternator belt may be contacting the power steering pulley as I see wear on top edge of alternator belt. I have tried a few shims to move power steering over but the whine seems to reappear. Figured if the belt was hitting it wouldn't take 15 minutes to appear?

Put on a new alternator belt, I figure the belt must be out of alignment. Any ideas or tricks would be appreciated?

Bones


----------

